# The Betta 'Bowl' Rant Thread



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is all about the horribly small so called living spaces for bettas. Find links to websites that have horrible little bowls. I'll go first.

http://www.petco.com/product/113406/Aqueon-Betta-Bowl-Aquarium-Kit-in-Blue.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Have you heard of the iPond? It's just sad.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

This one looks even worse... http://www.petco.com/product/109885/PETCO-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-productdetail_1-_-PETCO%20Dual%20Betta%20Bowl-109885

Also, the only thing I hate about my LFS is that they sell a 6oz "Betta Bowl".


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That stinks. The overall rating was bad, but if you read the reviews 2 people thought it was excellent and 1 just didn't like the small opening. But 1 said the mud puddle-rice field controversy. 

A betta couldn't even turn around in 6 oz.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know. For some reason people think Betta don't like to swim. They do, though! I have my new Betta in my 10 gallon, which I plan to divide, and he LOVES the space. He's even swimming through the hamster tube I have in there at the moment. He's SO cute!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I first got my betta in a 1.5 gallon. I quickly wanted bigger. I looked at a lot of 3-5 gallons, but then settled on a 10 gallon. I feel so good about it, but now I want another tank.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You really could divide it. 5 gallons for a Betta is plenty. But that's obviously your choice. I decided to divide my 10 gallon in 2 parts instead of the 3 I was planning on. I know my fish will be really happy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. But I would rather a different tank than a didvide one. Just don't like the idea of a divded tank. No offense or anything. 

Back to the thread... http://www.petco.com/product/110878...a-Bowl-in-Off-White.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

At least they don't ask you to divide this one.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's cute, but not good for a fish. I think it would be awesome if they made a large statue for a 2.5 gallon bowl shaped like that.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah... They can make some pretty cool stuff, but they shouldn't put such a small thing on their. I wouldn't feel comfortable having a fish on that thing.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Look at this one... http://www.petco.com/product/103686...-2-Gallon-Fish-Bowl.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

At least it isn't called a betta bowl...


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

bettas seem to be going more for decorations now days than pets. these prove it


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's horrible. The one one the wall is just cruel. I hope the thing on the toilet seat are just pictures. That is just animal cruelty.

Here's the iPond. It's an article about enraged animal rights activists.
http://gizmodo.com/334424/ipond-com...h-a-fish-tank-enrages-animal-rights-activists


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

wish there was a way to put a stop to all of this. the toliet seat are pics but its real fish in the back. breaks my heart


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

How can the bettas breathe in the back of a toilet? Whoever makes these thing has a lot of tiny betta skeletons in their closet. The iPond actually looks cool, but not to the fish.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I seen a small pic of that ipond and thought it was a screen saver! omg cant believe someone would put a fish in there!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's horrible. Can't believe someone would do such a thing.

This one is 0.96 gallon http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811522

This one is 0.5 gallon http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3806240


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

those two "tanks" I seen at patsmart yesterday. They had them right under the $2 bettas they had on sale and many of them were gone


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It stinks that so many people are sooooo easily fooled by the evil CEO's of the Pet stores.I wish that somebody with their power could inform the world about the woes of the betta comunity...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to have this one...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804454


----------



## IrishRose2124 (Dec 22, 2010)

Those little tanks are just awful. Though I think they would be fine as hospital tanks, or to put your betta in while during water changes, but not a permanent home. Had a friend how used the tank that you could also put plants in and had two male bettas in it. Ugg I was so mad, tried convincing her that was not a good home for them and of course she wouldn't listen. Those poor fish  they didn't make it


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

People like your friend trust the labels more than they trust you , the actual people. It stinks that that's what's happened to so many people these days.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, but it says in the description that it's ideal for Bettas or Goldfish. It's even worse that they're marketing it towards Goldfish. They need 20 gallons!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just wanna say that before walmart got about 100 angry rants about this product it used to be 1/8 of a gallon. no joke
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-Betta-Aquarium-1-2-gal/14660260
this is still terrible:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-BettaView-Brite-Corner-Tank-Aquairum/14660251
oh and if you read the info about this bowl it says its a large spacious bowl. NOT! its less than a gallon.
http://http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Betta-Bowl-Kit/14651880


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Look at these!

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Box-Bett...ZO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1293225825&sr=8-11

You know, what I don't get is people write bad reviews for a product, and then go out and buy it! I'm sure it's happened plenty of times. 

For ex. everyone on yahoo answers says "Bettas need at least 5 gallons, though that's a bit small. 10 gallons is a standard Betta tank." But those people have half gallon Betta bowls!!! Seriously you can tell on their avatars... sheesh..


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

@ baylee- I think I have a water bottle bigger than that...

@ FishyFriend1- I couldn't see the third one. The first one really was a eighth of a gallon?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Look at this horrid contraption.
http://www.lionscopetproducts.com/l...mania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link

It even says in the details "not more than 1 fish is recommened."


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Look at this horrid contraption.
> http://www.lionscopetproducts.com/l...mania&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=direct_link
> 
> It even says in the details "not more than 1 fish is recommened."


It's even MORE sad that it's out of stock. That means a lot of people are actually using those torture chambers!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish the United Nations would ban those tiny things.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

and people wonder why their betta die in these things.... I remember this one
http://www.petworldstore.com/products/?i=IMA12107


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That picture looks like 0.22 of a gallon or something. Just unbelievable.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw that one at my LFS! It's very tiny )=

Poor Bettas this makes me look at mine and feel happy for them...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It makes me mad that people would stuff poor little inocent creatures in tiny things just because they a small.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to my LPS today, Clark's Pet Emporium, beautiful tank decorations, beautiful bettas, and even a goldfish pond at the back of the store. But I still left raging! Under the betta shelf, was bowls that were no bigger than my hand. >:O

Luckily, I.....Had......My..... CELLPHONE! *Heroic Music*

Massive picture dump of cruel betta tanks coming soon, I have to download my pics.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, one of the local stores here in my hometown had "tanks" no bigger than the PetsMart cups, the bettas were in a cup the size of a dixie bathroom cup. They even had a deal, Buy the "tank" for $10 and get a free Betta. I wanted to smash every "tank" in the store. I'm going to leave a nast review on their google store profile and probably on their website.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It just stinks that people would do that. It's all about the money
though. *sigh*


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

The other day when I was at petco to pick up a heater, I ran into a lady trying to buy a crowntail betta for her 12 year old. I guess her kid asked for one. She'd grabbed a sickly crowntail, and I sort of corrected her-- it was moving but all at the bottom of the cup.

She was headed for one of those small betta 'tanks' that I swear are the size of a soda can. But I told her that her fish would be a lot better off in at least a 2.5 gallon tank, and with a heater for it. She grabbed a decent little home for him, and seemed happy for my help. But it makes me mad that petco sells little tanks hardly the size of the betta cups right next to them. :/


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

At least she listened to you. A lot of people would have just rolled their eyes and kept on going.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Pls dont bite lol. Is this considered too small? We were sold this as a kit and believed that it was large enough.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like half a gallon... yeah it's too small. Please upgrade as soon as possible!

He looks kinda like he's tail biting.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

*Grrrrr....*

Damn pet stores. Sold this to my wife assuring her it was everything she needed to keep a Betta. It is all just a few days old, its my daughters present for this Christmas just gone. I wouldnt have minded forking out the extra money to get the right size tank in the first place but to waste the money on the wrong one and then have to go and buy the right one aswell... kinda bites my ass. Makes a man think about doing mean things to lying sales assistants lol :BIGangry:


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Baylee, thanks for your advice. Tail biting? What is it and what can I do about it? I assume it has some thing to do with him biting his own tail but is it a disease? a mental problem? has ol' Rocky taken a few too many knocks and developed a loose wire or two upstairs?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Tail biting is what I guess you could call a nervous disorder, like people and nail biting. The stress of being in a small tank or the stress of just being brought home makes them chew on their tails. It'll grow back with clean water and time.

And trust me, I think we'd all like to do some not-nice things to those stores and their untrained associates. So many people get roped into getting those things and so few bother to go online and find out the proper care. Thankfully you are one of those few.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> I seen a small pic of that ipond and thought it was a screen saver! omg cant believe someone would put a fish in there!


OMG, I thought it was a wallpaper, too. I just thought it was one of those "student PhotoShop project class assignment" thingies, you know? 

And now I present to you, the WORST "any type of fish" bowls that I have found. *ahem*

Exhibit A, please take the time to scroll down to the bottom to the reviews section and find the ONLY 5 star review. Note as well, how poorly PhotoShopped it is. Advice to tank buyers, if it looks fake chances are they've never "tested it" (couldn't think of anything else that would go there >_<)

Exhibit B, yes I am aware that it is similar to Exhibit A. I ask you to note the price for it and that as I am posting this there are 2 left in stock.

and last...

Exhibit C, how freaking cute would this look on a desk somewhere? Holding pens and pencils? Although I think it would clash a bit with my Oriental theme that I accidentally started on my desk, I still want one for that purpose only!

Also with Exhibits A & B, click on "Aquavista" to see what else they have (picture frame aquariums, wall mounted TV like aquariums, one is even referred to as a TV aquarium--no joke, page 2 last image).

Um, I think that's all I have for right now. I usually lurk around Amazon, eyeballing some aquariums thinking about the day I have my own place and can have a fish room. 

EDIT!
*annoying Breaking News music*

Okay, I think I found the worst of the worst betta fish tanks. Again, found on amazon.com.

Exhibit D, "You know what the best aquarium is? One that tells you the time, date, and outside temperature AS WELL holding your office supplies. What more could you ask for?" <-Sorry, got a little carried away with my inner infomercial voice. But again, if it looks PhotoShopped then DON'T BUY IT!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> Exhibit A, please take the time to scroll down to the bottom to the reviews section and find the ONLY 5 star review. Note as well, how poorly PhotoShopped it is. Advice to tank buyers, if it looks fake chances are they've never "tested it" (couldn't think of anything else that would go there >_<)


That's terrible! The poor fish doesn't even look like it can turn around! 

I've done some searching and this is the worst that I found - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0017SFR9I/ref=dp_otherviews_0?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&img=0
That's really sad. The fish has what? 2 inches to swim? The decorations don't help either...


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

cesitlie95 said:


> That's terrible! The poor fish doesn't even look like it can turn around!
> 
> I've done some searching and this is the worst that I found - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0017SFR9I/ref=dp_otherviews_0?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&img=0
> That's really sad. The fish has what? 2 inches to swim? The decorations don't help either...


Ugh, that's only cute as I said with the Nemo thing, as a desk ornament. Just have it sitting there and people think, "Oh you like fish." Don't subject the fish to that. :Þ

Although I can think of something really, really crafty to do with it.  

OMG, wha? Huh? No! How would this work anyway? Nature Luminous Ocean Aquarium Glass Betta Bowl Ornament? Do you just hang it on the tree w/o the fish in there to surprise someone with on Christmas morning? Or are you stupid and put the fish in there anyway with something over it so that it won't, I don't know, jump out? They come in really pretty colors though so I might get them only for the previously mentioned crafty idea. 

By the way, I found the companion piece for the one you posted. (If it doesn't open, one kitty is fishing and the other looks like it's ready to club it).


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> By the way, I found the companion piece for the one you posted. (If it doesn't open, one kitty is fishing and the other looks like it's ready to club it).


 
Oh my, it looks like the same poor fish too :|.. well it's a good thing the kitties aren't real lol


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://theaquablock.com/store/- stupid auqa block...... look at how they clean them and everything else! disgusting!

EDIT: sorry, here a quote from the site itself:

"You should change the water once a month. 
Your AQUABLOCK contains decorative sand art which is sealed at the bottom of your tank, making changing your water easy. Prior to changing the water in your AQUABLOCK, you should leave two pints of non chlorinated water in the same room for about 24 hours,"

Or

"These portable tanks are ideal as a first pet for any child and are easy to clean (the gravel is glued down)."


----------



## Dontpanic (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/ 
0.4 gallons
Granted, it's a nice idea but hardly enough room for any fish.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

this thread NEEDS to be sticky-ed so that everyone can see the terrible things that happen to a living creature!!!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dontpanic said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/
> 0.4 gallons
> Granted, it's a nice idea but hardly enough room for any fish.


I posted that earlier and was wondering about the size. It was conveniently left out of the info. :\


----------



## Dontpanic (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh! Sorry, I didn't notice. It said in the description, Tank Interior: 145 mm x 90 mm x 120 mm, so I converted that to gallons. ^^


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dontpanic said:


> Oh! Sorry, I didn't notice. It said in the description, Tank Interior: 145 mm x 90 mm x 120 mm, so I converted that to gallons. ^^


Oh see it had the weight of the whole thing and I'm way too lazy to do the math. That fact that I found it on Amazon and you found it on a different site is just really sad.


----------



## Dontpanic (Oct 17, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> Oh see it had the weight of the whole thing and I'm way too lazy to do the math. That fact that I found it on Amazon and you found it on a different site is just really sad.


Jah. D: And This review says that you can keep two goldfish in there. >.>


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dontpanic said:


> Jah. D: And This review says that you can keep two goldfish in there. >.>


Two of these fishies maybe. We use to have one of those in a .5 gallon vase in the bathroom. (please click the "maybe" link before screaming at me! -hiding because I put "fishies" and "bathroom" in the same paragraph-

I'm surprised nobody has posted these yet. Before I got Tvarscki and was researching tank decorating ideas they were everywhere!

Has anyone noticed on Amazon (it's the only place I've looked) that if you look for betta tanks, the smaller they are the higher in price they are (with a few exceptions here or there)?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gosh. This place is going to make me cry. Thanks, everyone for making such good points. In demonicangel's Exhibit A, did you see Alex09's review. Think it's this site's Alex09? In Demonicangel's Exhibit B, it is called a Skeleton tank. Wonder why?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Gosh. This place is going to make me cry. Thanks, everyone for making such good points. In demonicangel's Exhibit A, did you see Alex09's review. Think it's this site's Alex09? In Demonicangel's Exhibit B, it is called a Skeleton tank. Wonder why?


Huh, I didn't even read the 1 star reviews I was too busy looking up the idiot that said it was a great tank and "not to listen to the other guy" turns out he didn't buy just one he bought 3 because they are "such a conversation piece."

If you want to use a fish as a conversation piece, here you go. 

Are these suppose to be building blocks? Sorry, that's the largest pic I could find. BTW, those are .8 gallons.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Are these suppose to be building blocks? Sorry, that's the largest pic I could find. BTW, those are .8 gallons.[/quote]
That's just sad. How could the Baetta breathe?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

.8 is better than 6 ounces...

lol demonicangel!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> .8 is better than 6 ounces...
> 
> lol demonicangel!


LOL, was just saying. They actually posted the size, so it's not like they were saying "buy this and see how big it is when you get it. :Þ"


----------



## Kitdae (Nov 29, 2010)

The small "designer" tanks they keep by the fish are pretty, but not big enough. It's why I got Syre a 1.5 gal, which has that removable divider, originally.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, that was me dissing the clock-on-wall betta tank.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.siamhome.com.au/SiamHome_FishTanks.htm

These tanks looks cool. I wouldnt get the small one though. Notice on the small tanks it says "ideal for Siamese fighting fish or other vaieties of fish that don't require a large tank" why does everone assume they need a small living space?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

ok so I found two sites with.... well just check them out. Some you would clearly see it is a BAD idea while others are kinda cool if you have loads of cash laying around

http://www.urlesque.com/2010/06/03/29-crazy-unique-fish-tanks/

http://www.thisnext.com/list/163A93E4/Aquariums-that-rock


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup. They have the MINI AQUARIUM. It fits in the palm of your hand with room to spare. The fish highway? Really?


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

sorry, petsmart put a block to links so it takes you to the homepage, so i just put down product codes to enter into the serch bar on the petsmart site:
3806240
2753229
2811522


and here are a few websites.

http://www.wrapables.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=A55510
http://www.ioffer.com/i/Penn-Plax-BETTA-BOW-FRONT-DOUBLE-TANK-KIT-BBT3-72024621

http://www.aquariumguys.com/tetra-betta-bowl.html

http://www.aquariumguys.com/betta-bowfront-kit.html

http://www.aquariumguys.com/plastic-fish-bowl-drum-1qt.html



and this site made my heart a bit happy even though it is wiki:http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Desktop-Betta-Bowl


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

One of those says:
Place filter grid, gravel and plant in tank. Fill with dechlorinated water. Tank divider shield divides tank into two separate areas. Lift tank divider colored shield to promote flaring.
Remove divider to promote flaring? Do the people who write these even read them?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Boy am I surprised *sigh*
The petco site didn't put my review through. There's only one, and it raves of the greatness of the tank.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'll admit to have gotten a bowl for my first betta, but he was quickly upgraded to a gallon after the constant water changes got annoying. now, said bowl is used to house rocks. :3 and airline tubes. and cup lids(i keep the betta cups for holding them while i change their water). the half-gallon kritter keeper my niece got for her first betta now is used to betta photo shoots. they love hte paparazzi. xD 

i hate those small "betta tanks", and never suggest them to people who want to buy a betta while i'm at the pet store. i usually turn people to the 2-ish gallon Kritter Keepers as a first betta home. my boys and girls love their KK's, and my youngest is in 3 gallons. she adores it!


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2010)

Living in south africa with no "chain" pet stores I think has kept t worst of those mini tanks off t market, but we still got some horrible less than quarter gallon jobbies. I think t moral of t story is if a person doesn't see a problem with his fish living in such a small place he's not going to give it t correct care regardless of t size of t tank. Such a person would likely not be bothered to do regular water changes etc. In short t betta lives a miserable short life regardless. I would rather see a betta in a half a gallon owned by someone who enriches his life with foods and hiding spots and does twice weekly water changes than a betta who lives in a 10gal in filthy water with no hiding spots etc.
That's my two cents worth, and my first post to t forum!
K


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree mish. The big chain fish stores cuase most of the trouble.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i applied for a job at my local pet store, the one i get all my bettas and most of their homes from. i'm hoping i get it(pray for me, guys and gals), and should i get it, i'm gonna make sure bettas go home to good homes. they sell all sorts of horrid tanks for them, but they also have wonderful tanks. there's a little one gallon neat tank-thing at the front counter that usually has a betta in it, and most of the VTs go in the back, with peaceful fishies(and guppies. and platties. >.> one poor fella ended up with some Serpae tetra who destroyed his fins). so, all in all, they do pretty good about their bettas. the head of the fish department knows his stuff, too, so i'm sure that while he's there, bettas go to good homes(he gave me a killer deal on my delta. thought he was an HM, so he'd have been about $10, but i got him for $4. :d).


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck. We need more men on the inside...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Look at this. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Disney-s-...um-Kit-1.5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177654
It's not the 1.5 gallons, but the big thing in the middle, probably taking up .3 gallons, and the fact that they have a goldfish photoshopped in.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/110879...Betta-Bowl-in-Brass.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

0.5 gallons 
*sigh*


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/110879...Betta-Bowl-in-Brass.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks
> 
> 0.5 gallons
> *sigh*


 
:-( it looks easy for them to jump out too!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> ok so I found two sites with.... well just check them out. Some you would clearly see it is a BAD idea while others are kinda cool if you have loads of cash laying around
> 
> http://www.urlesque.com/2010/06/03/29-crazy-unique-fish-tanks/
> 
> http://www.thisnext.com/list/163A93E4/Aquariums-that-rock


I want the fish highway! And I read an article about the mini aquarium. It was made so that if the worlds smallest fish became publically available they could have an aquarium for it.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The fish highway seems kind of like you're asking for trouble, if you ask me. I went to a Petco that was kind of out of town yesterday, and they had good betta conditions. They had small bowls. One didn't even have the size on them.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you read the review about the walmart one where the lady said changing the water in her fish bowl every 2 weeks was getting old.... x.x She even has two Gold fish in this Disney one know..!!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Really? I didn't read the reviews. At first, I used to change the water in my 1.5 every 2 weeks, and I changed 50%. That time has passed, though, and those are just memories.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my tanks are 2 gallons and one 3 gallon, and i change their water every three days. x-x how do these people's fish survive for so long with twice or once-monthly water changes?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> my tanks are 2 gallons and one 3 gallon, and i change their water every three days. x-x how do these people's fish survive for so long with twice or once-monthly water changes?


Really strong, innocent fighters who hope that it is just a fluke and things will get better?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll admit when I first joined the site I planned on doing 50% water changes once a week in my 2.5 gallon and never 100% because of all the gravel I put in.... And I didn't want to cycle. I'm glad I've learned though.

This is by far the absolute worst one. The Betta gets alot more room in just a bowl! That hole in the center gives them no room at all in an already small tank! I think that this is by far the worst Betta tank I've found so far...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you can't even fill that all the way, because of the stupid sideways opening! Dx


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Also, is the water level too high? Can't he jump out? (I don't know, it's been a while since I had a jumper).


----------



## DESI (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.ficklefood.com/uncategorized/a-better-fish-bowl/

This one got me really mad. I thought it was a joke at first. 

I've never kept fish before and I was recently given a betta after he'd been used in a behaviour experiment at a college. I was given a 'tank' (about 1 litre) and told he didn't need a heater, or filter and that he didn't need more room as they don't swim about much. As soon as I got him home I decided I wanted a bigger tank, and after reading ONE SINGLE web page on betta care, I was appalled that people still believe that they require such basic, well actually _no_ care. Nearly everyone uses the internet. Do they never google 'betta care' even out of curiosity? He's now in a 40 litre tank (about 9 gallons) with a heater and filter, and he's the most lovely and entertaining little creature! I'm starting to understand why there are so many web sites dedicated to them. He swims about like mad, explores for food, swims in the filter bubbles and hides in his little caves. I plan to get a couple more placid fish (it seems like quite a big tank just for him) and put more hiding places and plants in there. I can't believe that common sense doesn't tell Betta owners that these tiny bowls must be miserable places to live!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

+1^


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

no in fact that deserves a ^ +100

I agree completely with you! IT IS DISGUSTING THAT SO MANY PEOPLE BELIEVE THAT BETTA FISH CAN LIVE IN SUCH SMALL BOWLS!!!!!! I AM APPALLED THAT PET STORES SELL THOSE TINY LITTLE TANKS!!!! MY STOMACH FLIPS WHEN I SEE PEOPLE BUY THOSE!!!!!!


Sorry.... writing angry rants is kinda my thing......


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my 7 year old niece knows that many of these bowls are too small for bettas! after her first one died of an unknown cause(he was fine one day, and had bad dropsy the next. poor Travis), she said she didn't want to get another till she could get this 3 gallon Spongebob tank from the pet store, and she doesn't want another one yet.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I was in Petsmart the other day and this lady came in with a female betta that she had bought recently.......that had no fins left!!! Apparently she had put 2 females in one of those small bowls!! The first employee she talked to told her that she should have a 2.5+ gallon tank and that if females have enough room they can coexist together, then the employee who sold the lady her original "tank" and both females told her that the females should not have fought and that it was very unusual for them to fight, GRRRRRRRRRR she then replaced the female with a male and the lady also got a second small bowl....my friend and I tried to get the customer to get a bigger tank but didnt have any luck =/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i was getting my CT girl her 2 gallon, a lady came in with a dead red betta and a sample of water. apparently, she has one of those tiny cubes for her betta, and she doesn't get why he died. i was going in the back anyways, so i chirpped up , while semi-following the lady and the fish guy who was there at the time, that i keep all my bettas in 2 gallons, and that my girl was getting an upgrade from a bowl to the 2 gallon(sorta lie. she was getting upgraded from a one gallon to the 2 gallon. xD), and that they seem happier in larger tanks. i don't know if she caught my hint or not, but if not, i pity her new boy. D:


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

Every single round tank that I've seen is way too small for bettas, with the one exception of this 4/8/16 gal:
http://www.amazon.com/biOrb-Aquariu...U0YW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1294286078&sr=8-3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love those BiOrb things, but they're so expensive! x-x


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I heard that was an actual betta handbag. Like, a purse thing with a plastic area you can fill with water and put a betta in to tote around. Does anyone have a picture of this? I have to see it just to see how horrible it is. When I first read about this handbag I couldn't help but shake my head in disgusting. No living being should be seen as a fashion accessory.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-Aqua-Pal-Betta-Aquarium-1-gal./14660261

that?


----------



## DESI (Jan 5, 2011)

DazzleKitty said:


> I heard that was an actual betta handbag. Like, a purse thing with a plastic area you can fill with water and put a betta in to tote around. Does anyone have a picture of this? I have to see it just to see how horrible it is. When I first read about this handbag I couldn't help but shake my head in disgusting. No living being should be seen as a fashion accessory.



I couldn't find that, but I found this while I was looking :'(

http://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/7763A4B1.jpg


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

DESI said:


> I couldn't find that, but I found this while I was looking :'(
> 
> http://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/7763A4B1.jpg


Gah! That's terrible! The poor fish looks like he can barely turn around!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i thought about suggesting to a business friend of mine, to design and sell a proper betta tank. 2.5 gallons and all. *shrugs* dunno if it'd sell unless we priced it low, and wouldn't know how to do so. Xd something that's neat, but not a normal tank. something to make the betta stand out.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

DESI said:


> I couldn't find that, but I found this while I was looking :'(
> 
> http://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/7763A4B1.jpg


I think a member on here photoshopped that pic to look like that.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

shinybetta said:


> I think a member on here photoshopped that pic to look like that.


Actually, It is real, the member in question photoshopped it to make the betta the only thing with color and then he/she added text. 

This isn't a betta bowl, but talk about overstocking.


----------



## DESI (Jan 5, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> I think a member on here photoshopped that pic to look like that.


I found the website that they're being sold on, and left her a message on her blog page, where she explains how she made it.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/44251755/repurposed-lightbulb-beta-fish-bowl

Unfortunately it's very real


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

I am disgusted with the light globe idea. She goes on to say that she recommends only 1 fish per globe or it might get a bit crowded.... darling... its a lightglobe, its already crowded. Suprised that people honestly think that its ok to keep a fish in that. Its like keeping a cat in a shoe box. Yeah it might survive for a while, maybe even a long while if all its needs are met but what sort of existance is that? Just plain cruel.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Actually, It is real, the member in question photoshopped it to make the betta the only thing with color and then he/she added text.
> 
> This isn't a betta bowl, but talk about overstocking.


it'd be a wonderful tank! if it weren't packed full of goldfish. >.>;


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

DESI said:


> I found the website that they're being sold on, and left her a message on her blog page, where she explains how she made it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/44251755/repurposed-lightbulb-beta-fish-bowl
> 
> Unfortunately it's very real


That is absolutely disgusting! She should be banned from etsy for animal abuse!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You'd spend half the day doing water changes for the light bulb.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anti-rant
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3477414

The only thing I don't like is that I paid more for my 10 gallon


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Actually, It is real, the member in question photoshopped it to make the betta the only thing with color and then he/she added text.
> 
> This isn't a betta bowl, but talk about overstocking.


It would actually look cool if it didn't have so many fish in it. With all those fish in it, it actually looks really nausea-inducing. That's just too much. How can they move with all those other fish? Think of all the poop too. I wonder if they even do any kind of cleaning? I'd be dang hard to clean a tank like that. I don't think the fish would really like it anyways even if there wasn't overcrowding. There are no plants or hiding places for them.


The betta light bulb above is sickening. The look on the betta's face makes me look sad. Nothing should be kept in something that small. Sure, you can survive in a closet, but would you want to have to live in one?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> It would actually look cool if it didn't have so many fish in it. With all those fish in it, it actually looks really nausea-inducing. That's just too much. How can they move with all those other fish? Think of all the poop too. I wonder if they even do any kind of cleaning? I'd be dang hard to clean a tank like that. I don't think the fish would really like it anyways even if there wasn't overcrowding. There are no plants or hiding places for them.
> 
> 
> The betta light bulb above is sickening. The look on the betta's face makes me look sad. Nothing should be kept in something that small. Sure, you can survive in a closet, but would you want to have to live in one?


flip it so that the larger end's on the floor. plant it up with lots of live plants and caves. add something, maybe some cichlids. enjoy. xD?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

*sigh* I had seen this online somewhere before but never actually saw it in use. The whole blog entry can be found here as you can read she is homeschooling her two boys and is using the fish as "class pets" and will be changing the aquarium once a week. She even pretty much says she is counting down the days until they die and they are "done with fish" so I'm not sure, the blog entry is from August 30, 2010 so I do not know if the bettas in question are still alive.

And I couldn't find the betta handbag mentioned earlier but there was this one that has kind of stuck with me. 

Oh and if you type "inhuman betta fish aquariums" into Google images you find images like those thingies (tiers I think they are called) in wedding cakes it's from a blog called "Cake Wrecks" and if you scroll down to the bottom to the groom's cake you will join me in a group facepalm of course.

Not meaning to get a bit off topic but...does anyone else (who are like me and are very creative) looked at some of these tanks and wonder 'what else could I do with this?' Like say it was a gift, it was on sale so you can't return it but you know better than to put a living animal in it and you don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by not using it for SOMETHING (because who knows how long Great-Aunt Millie will be around any longer, right?). For example, the book ends...I admit I have been eyeballing them but imagining them on my shelf growing some of my bamboo plants. I don't know, maybe I'm just weird. >_>


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i couldn't help myself and posted a very long comment on the first one. >.>; i know she had good intentions, but probably got sucked into the Petsmart lies. x-X hope i was friendly. i've been known to come across as harsh and rude. o.0 one shouldn't buy bettas for their kids, if they're gonna "count down the days till they die".


----------



## DESI (Jan 5, 2011)

Urgh. The blog is so annoying.


[About the betta fish she bought] “I hope I do not kill them! Thank God I have 14 days to take them back if they die! I will allow for one more fish if King and Kolache decide to die and then we are done with fish. _I am counting the days_!”


[About a bird in a tree] “I have this thing with nature. Any kind of nature. And when it comes to God's creatures I am especially curious and need a closer look…For just a few minutes I was able to stand in awe of this beautiful creature GOD made! Amazing! It is times like this, that when the world is closing in around me, that I sit back and think of the many blessing right before my eyes. ALL blessings God has given me!!! I don't need the "world" and all the garbage it throws at me. I have everything I need in God. So thank you God for orchestrating this GOTCHA moment so I could finally capture a closer look at one of your creatures”


Oooh God’s wonderful creatures! Just as long as it’s not a boring old dispensable fish? This is what annoys me about the ‘God’s creatures’ thing. If you believe that God created everything, then why is it people only respect the creations that they personally find attractive or interesting to look at? A polar bear is amazing and should be protected, but you can browse Amazon for ways to kill a rat? A bird is a source of wonder but you count the days until two little Bettas (who didn’t ask to be bought!) die?


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I just have to say the penn-plax betta bow aquariums not the divided ones have photoshopped images on them the bettas actually have more room than that dont ask me how I know that


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I know I've brought this thread back from the dead, but I think it's an important resource. So a few days ago I walked into petco and went over to the bettas. There was this one cup with very little water in it. I'm talking very little. like this 
_



- ( water level)

_ (drawing not to scale)


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow.. one month after the last post
So the other day I was looking for the ghost shrimp, and was just walking along, and this man asked a Petco lady to get a goldfish for him. He was carrying one of those super tiny betta bowls. Thankfully the woman said that he would need a bigger bowl for a goldfish.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 17, 2011)

I complained to ThinkGeek about the USB Fishquarium. Here's my letter:

"Hello, fellow geeks,

I have bought about $300 worth of stuff from ThinkGeek in the last few months for myself, coworkers and my husband. We have all been extremely happy with our t-shirts, toys and gadgets thus far, so thank you!

However, today I wanted to write to you about your "USB Fishquarium" that you have for sale on your fine site. I wanted to alert you to the sad fact that this is an absolutely tiny "home" and is in no way appropriate for a betta fish. Contrary to popular myth, bettas do not live in mud puddles but instead live in rice paddies which are considerably bigger and fresher. A minimum of two gallons is recommended as a permanent home, with a preference for 3-5 gallons. The USB Fishquarium is only 0.4 gallons - unfortunately completely inadequate for betta fish. I'm fairly sure a cat would survive in a 3 foot box if you fed and watered it every day but it certainly wouldn't thrive - it's the same sort of deal with betta fish. Also, there is no heater or filter included, nor space to add these. Both of these items are required for bettas to live happily and healthily.

On your website you use the phrase: "(Granted with beta fish there's less frolicking and more floating in catatonia, but you get the idea)" - this simply isn't true. The reason the betta is just hanging there is because it only has 0.4 gallons to swim in. Back to the cat example, do you think a cat kept in a 3 foot box would be happily frolicking? Unlikely, but a cat in a small apartment would almost certainly do so. 

I am a huge advocate of ThinkGeek and always recommend it to my friends, but I will certainly be thinking twice before doing so in the future - or at the very least I will be ensuring no-one buys the USB  Fishquarium. It's a real shame as I love ThinkGeek and want to continue to shop with you folks! Please, please strongly consider removing this product from your (online) shelves. All it will lead to is short-lived betta fish and unhappy customers.

Many thanks for your time and consideration."

AMETHYST


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Once at my LFS, an old lady came in and grabbed a gallon bowl and told the employee that she wanted this 5 inch fancy goldfish. Luckily the employee had enough sense to deny her... 

Sorry, not Betta related, but a crazy story still to me. Pretty much all of the Betta bowls were exploited in this thread... But have you seen this one?

http://leesaqpet.com/component/virt...pl&product_id=45&category_id=10&keyword=betta

I've seen it at my LFS and it's smaller than the Betta hex.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.brivi.lv/akvaristika/akvariji_un_stendi/p_140910

thats terrible ok so you might not understand what it says becouse its in latvian but ill translate to you a cool small tank PERFECT for a goldfish or any other smallfish all you have to do is buy a fish ...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't get why people sell these!!! 
They don't seem to care about the fish, they just want money, but really if they were just truthful about it and sold the right sizes, they wouldn't be losing money, they actually might get more than the norm and people would be learning instead of just living to there benifits and not the animals at all. People have the idea that it's more expensive to have bigger tank that's smaller ones, and really if you research and get the setup it takes less out of your pocket as you might not come across as many problems and both you and the fish can be happy. 
Like DIY projects, which are fun and creative things to let your kids do.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

i hate when people don't listen this person i know accually bought this bowl even tho in dollars it costs arround 30-40 $ and wondered why his goldfish died ... and i told him dont buy it but no ..


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I was actually told today, by someone who has kept fish for a long while, that it's better to have smaller tanks because they're easier to keep clean >.< When I saw the ipond, I really wanted to be violent on it's creator.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Slipstitch said:


> I was actually told today, by someone who has kept fish for a long while, that it's better to have smaller tanks because they're easier to keep clean >.< When I saw the ipond, I really wanted to be violent on it's creator.


I wanted to go up to the creator of the i-pond and tell them did you ever think this through, even if the myths about bettas are true the shaking would still make it miserable


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So true. Lately I've been in several different petcos and a walmart. I saw the very small tanks and went over to it. It didn't say a size. Happened in Petco and Walmart. It's shameful.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

The ipond was so cruel that, even though people never do this for fish, it was banned. I hope the person that thought up that idea went broke after that one.

The main problem here is that fish aren't even IN the animal cruelty laws (I think) so no one cares when they see these tiny tanks. Basically, the people who set up animal cruelty laws didn't even consider fish to be animals. *Sighs* And these people selling small bowls aren't helping, that's for sure. We should find someone so compassionate about this that they take it to court and change the law... I know I would if i wasn't 13... and if I had the money for that sort of thing... :lol:


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

baylee767 said:


> The ipond was so cruel that, even though people never do this for fish, it was banned. I hope the person that thought up that idea went broke after that one.
> 
> The main problem here is that fish aren't even IN the animal cruelty laws (I think) so no one cares when they see these tiny tanks. Basically, the people who set up animal cruelty laws didn't even consider fish to be animals. *Sighs* And these people selling small bowls aren't helping, that's for sure. We should find someone so compassionate about this that they take it to court and change the law... I know I would if i wasn't 13... and if I had the money for that sort of thing... :lol:


If I had the money and the means, I would fight the heck out of it. You would NOT believe what I saw today. I want to shake people.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

what did you see today so that I know what to not believe.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I went to Petsmart today, I wanted some freeze dried shrimp and such. I decided to look at the Betta cups because I'm rather addicted. ALL of them were in terribly filthy water(made my walmart fish rescue's cup look pristine) that was cloudy as all get out. Almost all of them had fin rot, at least half of them had such a severe fungal infection that they almost looked like little clouds with eyes and fins and were laying on the bottoms of their cups. Many were floating dead in their cups. When I mentioned to the fishboy that the fish were sick and dying, he looked at me like I was insane for caring. I just finished contacting corporate. If I don't personally see a change, I will find a way to fix it. If I have to contact whoever does health inspections on buildings, I will. Having sick and dying fish just sitting on the shelves CAN'T be comfortable with health codes.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually believe that.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never seen conditions like that... I keep hoping that humanity isn't a failure... People keep showing me how crappy they can be though.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

its not that bad at my petsmart


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

*nod* I know a lot of places aren't that bad... But this just blew me away.


----------

